# Attaching a Photo



## Tommart (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't figure out how to attach a photo.  

When pressing "INSERT IMAGE" it suggests that I enter an http address.  What do I enter here if the photo is in My Pictures on my PC?

Also, is there a maximum size for the photo?

Tom


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 17, 2010)

*On-Line Digital Photos.*




Tommart said:


> When pressing "INSERT IMAGE" it suggests that I enter an http address.  What do I enter here if the photo is in My Pictures on my PC?


Before you can insert a picture into a TUG-BBS entry, the picture has to be on the World Wide Web with its own URL (http, etc.) & everything. 

That just means that there are some extra steps involved in getting the photo ready, using an FTP program (e.g., CyberDuck) to upload your photo to an on-line server somewhere.  Our cable-TV internet company provides each customer a certain amount of server space just for that purpose.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 17, 2010)

Tom,

Welcome to Tug!

Go to the Tug Lounge Forum.  Look at the 'Sticky' titles near to top portion
of the home screen.  Click on the Link for 'Instructions on how to Post Pictures'

Good luck.

Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's how I upload pictures:

Resize your pic so it's no more than 600 wide for a horizontal pic or 450 wide for a vertical pic.

Go to www.photobucket.com and open a free acct.

Upload your picture and save it:
1. click on My Album tab
2. click browse
3. choose photo stored on your computer
4. click open
5. click upload
6. click save and continue
You will see your picture in you photobucket "album." Under the picture there will be several url options. 

Click on IMG Code and the link will automatically be copied.

Then go to the TUG thread, add a post, type in your title and any text, and then paste the IMG Code.

You can click preview, before actually posting, to see if it looks the way you want.


----------

